# Best way to clean carbon off piston without disassembly?



## xdmp22 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a good amount of carbon build up on the top of my piston.

Probably from the last owner using cheap walmart 2 cycle oil.

Back in the day with my checy truck with a 4 bbl, we would always rap the the throttle and pour ATF down the throat....worked really well.

Don't think that would be a good idea for my saw, but who knows?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 28, 2011)

You can try Seafoam. 

I've used it in string trimmers to clean carbon build-up, and I've used it in chainsaws as a preventative. I haven't noticed any problems pieces of carbon causing any damage, *but* I'm not sure how quickly or how well it breaks down/softens/dissolves the carbon.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2011)

Just start using a good full synthetic oil and leave it alone. If youre exhaust port has build up, I would clean that out.


----------



## audible fart (Jul 28, 2011)

This is why i've been adding 1 to 1.5 oz of marvel mystery oil in with each gallon batch i mix.
I started doing this around 2 years ago after cleaning spark plugs and thinking they looked slightly carbon heavy.
Everything has worked fine and stayed clean, luckily.


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 28, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Just start using a good full synthetic oil and leave it alone. If youre exhaust port has build up, I would clean that out.


 
Yup, I switched to the Stihl pricey stuff, I figured that would maybe help, atleast prevent more from building.......

Thanks


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 28, 2011)

audible fart said:


> This is why i've been adding 1 to 1.5 oz of marvel mystery oil in with each gallon batch i mix.
> I started doing this around 2 years ago after cleaning spark plugs and thinking they looked slightly carbon heavy.
> Everything has worked fine and stayed clean, luckily.


 

Ooo, that's an idea, I have a 5 gal bucket about half full of the stuff.

I use their air tool oil for all my air tools.....that stuff is a mystery how good it works


----------



## gallegosmike (Jul 28, 2011)

audible fart said:


> This is why i've been adding 1 to 1.5 oz of marvel mystery oil in with each gallon batch i mix.
> I started doing this around 2 years ago after cleaning spark plugs and thinking they looked slightly carbon heavy.
> Everything has worked fine and stayed clean, luckily.



That is what I am doing my self too! I am adding 1 oz plus 1 oz of stabil per gallon. It is a wee bit stinky but my 2 stroke *** carbs and combustion chambers are nice and clean. For my wood splitter and riding lawn mower. I am using 1 oz marvel mystery oil plus 1/2 oz of stabil per gallon. 

My .02

Mike


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jul 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Just start using a good full synthetic oil and leave it alone. If youre exhaust port has build up, I would clean that out.


 
Agree w/Brad!!!!!!!!! When I was using Dino mix oil I used 2oz to gal Seafoam to clean. After clean used 1 oz. to gal. as preventive per directions on can. Switched to SYNTHETIC for max protection for my 2 strokes and I got a bunch of em.

Shep


----------



## 046 (Jul 31, 2011)

a trick way to do this is with carb cleaner with a nozzle. but make sure piston is lubed after you do this. carb cleaner is specifically designed to remove gasoline related gunk. works much faster than seafoam. 

this method works particularly well with four stroke motors with stuck valves. 
if your small four stroke motor runs, but only with choke engaged. you may have a stuck valve. 
take your plug out, insert nozzle and drench with carb cleaner. than pull cord several cycles to make sure carb cleaner is distributed all over. wait a few minutes, then repeat. 

this will de-solve a major chunk of carbon inside your combustion chambers. 
a squirt of ATF afterward will put lube back before starting engine


----------



## Evan (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL. Maybe a pressurewasher through the sparkplughole after a few hours in the hot tank


----------

